# Alutech ddu



## fkr-Mike (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi
Seit ich tom kennengelernt habe und seine sau gefahren bin, bin ich total auf Alutech bikes da ich mir aber keine wildsau zur zeit leisten kann zum aufbauen will ich das ddu in weiß und jetzt wollt ich fragen ob vll jemand ein foto von einem aufgebauten hat evt. sogar mit ner firefly oder so drin weil ich würd ne firefly reinhaun.

Wär nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte oder ich mehr infos zu dem rahmen bekommen würde

Danke

Da MiKe


----------



## Alutech Racer (26. Dezember 2003)

hab genau das was du haben willst schick dir ma nen pic dauert noch nen paar tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (28. Dezember 2003)

leider nicht mit firefly aber trotzdem:







Erstma!


----------



## dantist (28. Dezember 2003)

zwar auch ohne fireflly, aber immerhin ein ddu. ach ja, inzwischen hab ich noch eine chaindog kettenführung montiert. hier das bild:


----------



## fkr-Mike (28. Dezember 2003)

ja sag schon mal danke werd mir evtl. eins zulegen zum rahmen selber gewicht und so kann mir da jemand was sagen und
noch mal respekt eure ddus schaun geil aus


----------



## dantist (28. Dezember 2003)

also zum gewicht kann ich nichts sagen - da ich über keine waage verfüge. laut alutech homepage ist der rahmen ab 2500 gramm erhätlich. obwohl er sehr massiv ist, schien mir der rahmen sehr leicht, als ich ihn in der hand hielt. 
zudem ist er bocksteif, die ganze kraft wird direkt umgesetzt, der rahmen verwindet sich überhaupt nicht. neu gibt es jetzt ja noch die variablen ausfallenden, praktisch, wenn du einmal singlespeed fahren möchtest.


----------



## blaubaer (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dantist _
> *zwar auch ohne fireflly, aber immerhin ein ddu. ach ja, inzwischen hab ich noch eine chaindog kettenführung montiert.  *



das bike kenn ich doch von irgenwo her


----------



## dantist (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blaubaer _
> *
> 
> das bike kenn ich doch von irgenwo her  *



kein wunder, wurde ja auch durch dich zusammengeschustert..


----------

